# Looking to upgrade from Rebel T2i



## cmangis (May 7, 2019)

I know, it's ancient! But it's been my learning camera over the past several years, and it's been great. But it's really getting beat up. And I need and want to step things up now with better features and quality. I don't necessarily need the latest model, but I do want connectivity. I also would love a less bulky camera. I'm not much of a tripod user; I tend to shoot on the go, but I do love using the manual controls now that I finally know how. Finally, I want to stay with Canon since I've invested in a few lenses. Should I stay with a newer Rebel? Any recommendations? Thanks!


----------



## beagle100 (May 7, 2019)

cmangis said:


> I know, it's ancient! But it's been my learning camera over the past several years, and it's been great. But it's really getting beat up. And I need and want to step things up now with better features and quality. I don't necessarily need the latest model, but I do want connectivity. I also would love a less bulky camera. I'm not much of a tripod user; I tend to shoot on the go, but I do love using the manual controls now that I finally know how. Finally, I want to stay with Canon since I've invested in a few lenses. Should I stay with a newer Rebel? Any recommendations? Thanks!



if weight is not an issue look at the 77D but if you don't like "bulky" then look at mirrorless
e.g. Canon RP,  M50, M100, etc
*www.flickr.com/photos/mmirrorless*


----------



## Derrel (May 7, 2019)

77D is nice, affordable, should be a modernized "step up" for you. Canon's FF mirrorless models are pretty expensive for what you get, and going to a new mount really hurts your lens investment.


----------



## photoflyer (Jun 29, 2019)

So what did you do?

I think the 77D is good advice.  As I have pointed out elsewhere, it has the top LCD which is very handy.  It is a bit older so you might find a deal used or refurbed but I think is still offered new.

If size is the most important factor then the T7i or SL3 are good choices and I believe a bit smaller.

I'm fascinated by the new R series but they will be more expensive and you will need an adapter for your existing lenses as Derrel pointed out.


Sent from my iPad using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## cmangis (Jul 1, 2019)

Hi photoflyer; I did go with the 77D, a new model (available on Amazon). I've only just started experimenting with it, but so far I love it! I thought about mirrorless; maybe next time. Thanks for checking!


----------

